# Britische Regierung drängt auf EU-weite heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen



## Newsfeed (5 Januar 2009)

Das britische Innenministerium will die Polizei Online-Razzien in der ganzen EU ohne richterliche Genehmigung durchführen lassen und beruft sich auf die vagen EU-Pläne für "Ferndurchsuchungen"; Datenschützer und die Opposition protestieren.

Weiterlesen...


----------

